# Unable to open .chm files:Plz help



## rakeshishere (Jul 13, 2006)

From 2 days i am getting this error msg while opening any help file of any s/w or while opening any e-book...I dont know the possible reason but can any1 here tell me the solution for it 

*See the image below:*

.chm problem


----------



## amitgg (Jul 14, 2006)

copy the files on the desktop and then try


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 14, 2006)

Is that stored in Network Drive?


----------



## blueshift (Jul 14, 2006)

or your Help executable file must have been corrupted. Check for the file *hh.exe* and replace it with another.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jul 14, 2006)

Seems it is on a network drive. Try copying it to some local directory and start it.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 14, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> or your Help executable file must have been corrupted. Check for the file *hh.exe* and replace it with another.




well watz the file *hh.exe ..*where can i find it and replace it

i tried copying it everywhere --desktop,local directory,cd rom...I get the same error

i tried using some converters like *chm 2 pdf* and *chm 2 word *...They are unable to open the file itself...they give a msg some what like "*CONTENT FILE DOES NOT EXIST*"...I cant figure out the possible reason for this and i need a solution for this as i have some 35 ebooks with me which are in chm format...I havnt read them coz of this problem


----------



## blueshift (Jul 14, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> well watz the file *hh.exe ..*where can i find it and replace it



*hh.exe* file is in the Windows directory if you  are using WinXP. If you want, I will send a copy of my file to you.
Are you getting this problem now or you could open the file in past? Do you download those files using ftp??


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 14, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> *hh.exe* file is in the Windows directory if you  are using WinXP. If you want, I will send a copy of my file to you.
> Are you getting this problem now or you could open the file in past? Do you download those files using ftp??



I found it *c:/windows * directory using the inbuilt search tool of xp but now there is one more problem..i go to start--->and click Help and support..It doesnt open..I tried a lot of times but it doesnt ...

I went to run and typed services.msc and checked whether the help and support service is stopped but to my surprise it was on...I stopped and restarted it but didnt help...So i cant figure out what exactly has happened


----------



## blueshift (Jul 14, 2006)

Seems like your whole Windows may be under attack. lol
Do you use Sp2?
First reset all your settings in IE.(Restore to defaults). Theres a file *helpctr.exe* in _WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries_ folder. Chk if it runs from there.


----------



## SE><IE (Jul 14, 2006)

Did you try if the problem was with this file only or with other files too.

try opening this file on someone else's PC. maybe the file is corrupt


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 14, 2006)

i_kill said:
			
		

> Did you try if the problem was with this file only or with other files too.
> 
> try opening this file on someone else's PC. maybe the file is corrupt



It opens in my father's office comp and my friend's comp but not in mine



			
				blueshift said:
			
		

> Seems like your whole Windows may be under attack. lol
> Do you use Sp2?
> First reset all your settings in IE.(Restore to defaults). Theres a file *helpctr.exe* in _WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries_ folder. Chk if it runs from there.



I use winxp pro sp2 edition...and the file* helpctr.exe* u said is not opening


----------



## blueshift (Jul 14, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> It opens in my father's office comp and my friend's comp but not in mine
> I use winxp pro sp2 edition...and the file* helpctr.exe* u said is not opening



If it opens in others pc then there is high possibility that your files are corrupt. Probably this may be due to sp2. Did you installed any kind of theme or patch like Autppatcher/Vista theme?
If your friend is having XP, then you can copy *hh.exe* and *helpctr.exe* from his pc or just ask me.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 15, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> If it opens in others pc then there is high possibility that your files are corrupt. Probably this may be due to sp2. Did you installed any kind of theme or patch like Autppatcher/Vista theme?
> If your friend is having XP, then you can copy *hh.exe* and *helpctr.exe* from his pc or just ask me.



I once used Vista transformation pack but i uninstalled it coz it gave me some problems just after 2 days of its use...As  u said i replaced both the files *hh.exe* and *helpctr.exe* with a new one but i have the same problem...Now coz of this just dont hint me reinstall the whole ****ing OS


----------



## blueshift (Jul 15, 2006)

Do you have WindowsXp hotfix 896358 installed? Uninstall it if you have.

If there is a file named *hh.dat* in _\Documents and Settings\%username%\Application Data\Microsoft\HTML Help_, delete it. Note its a hidden directory.


Check the registry  if it works.
#For Help and support:
In Registry Editor, goto HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\HELPCTR.EXE
If the key isn't there, right click and create a new key HELPCTR.EXE
It should have a value of C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\HelpCtr.exe
Restart your pc.

#For chm files:
Goto HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\chm.file\shell\open\command
The Default value for this entry should be: "C:\WINDOWS\hh.exe" %1
Next, go to: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.chm
The Default value for this entry should be: chm.file
if none of the entries exist then create a new one.

Following link will be of help to you:
*www.help-info.de/en/Help_Info_HTMLHelp/hh_command.htm


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 15, 2006)

i uninstalled the hotfix which u said ...
but i dint find the file *hh.dat* which u said me to find in the directory \Documents and Settings\%username%\Application Data\Microsoft\HTML Help,

I saw that it was not hidden... and i checked the registry as u said ...and all was fine and nothing to be edited


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 15, 2006)

Check out *support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;312456 where this problem resolution has been discussed...

Arun


----------



## blueshift (Jul 16, 2006)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Check out *support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;312456 where this problem resolution has been discussed...
> 
> Arun



The file hhctrl.ocx like they said, is actually in the system32 folder.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 17, 2006)

The version of my hhctrl.ocx is 5.2.3790.2453 and i have IE-7 beta 3 installed so what am i supposed to do..



			
				blueshift said:
			
		

> The file hhctrl.ocx like they said, is actually in the system32 folder.



The microsoft website said----- "If a different version of Internet Explorer is installed, extract a new copy of Hhctrl.ocx from the Hhupd.cab file on the Internet Explorer CD, or install the latest update for Windows HTML Help"

So i updated my windows help..It didnt help me at all


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 17, 2006)

Did you register the dll file as mentioned in the link I provided in the earlier post?

Run "regsvr c:\windows\system\hhctrl.ocx"

Arun


----------



## royal (Jul 17, 2006)

are there any special characters in the filename or path ???

I had a folder called "C#" where I had some ebooks. I was unable to open any.

When I changed the name from "C#" to "C Sharp" , I could open them


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 17, 2006)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Did you register the dll file as mentioned in the link I provided in the earlier post?
> 
> Run "regsvr c:\windows\system\hhctrl.ocx"
> 
> Arun



when trying to register the dll file i get a msg that "cannot find the dll file hhctrl.ocx"


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 17, 2006)

Then, locate the file and revise the command to show correct path... If it is in system32 folder, run "regsvr c:\windows\system32\hhctrl.ocx"

Arun


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 20, 2006)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Then, locate the file and revise the command to show correct path... If it is in system32 folder, run "regsvr c:\windows\system32\hhctrl.ocx"
> 
> Arun



I tried but i get a new error something like this:
*LoadLibrary("c:\windows\system32\hhctrl.ocx") failed.*


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> are there any special characters in the filename or path ???
> 
> I had a folder called "C#" where I had some ebooks. I was unable to open any.
> 
> When I changed the name from "C#" to "C Sharp" , I could open them


I had a .chm file , but it was not showing the contents  , i tried a few softwares but none was able to fix it , after i saw your post it worked  , thanks royal for the trick .


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 24, 2006)

Its ok...I have reinstalled my OS


----------



## nishant_nms (Jul 25, 2006)

I too had faced this problem sometimes ago. Then I asked Microsoft for help. Then they called me and asked me to uninstal SP2 and again to install it in safe mode. My XP had not got any service pack in itself. It needs to be installed manulay after installation of XP


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 25, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> I too had faced this problem sometimes ago. Then I asked Microsoft for help. Then they called me and asked me to uninstal SP2 and again to install it in safe mode. My XP had not got any service pack in itself. It needs to be installed manulay after installation of XP



What do u mean when u say "My XP had not got any service pack in itself."


----------

